# Need Some Backup regarding a BHM



## CherryRVA (Jul 18, 2008)

Ok, my guy disagrees with me about the way he looks. He's about 6', close to 380, and I think he's fantastically handsome.

He on the other hand, thinks I'm nuts. He's a syndicated radio show host on the Internet. It's a heavy metal show. I think he's got the definite look for what he does. 

It just drives me bonkers when I tell him he's attractive and he's just like "Yeah, but you're my girl...." Can y'all back me up on this one?

What do you think?



























And just because there maybe some fans of his work here.....






Yep, that's us with Ralphie May. :happy:

Anyway, look forward to being here. Have a great night!


----------



## CuriousKitten (Jul 18, 2008)

CherryRVA said:


> Ok, my guy disagrees with me about the way he looks. He's about 6', close to 380, and I think he's fantastically handsome.
> 
> He on the other hand, thinks I'm nuts. He's a syndicated radio show host on the Internet. It's a heavy metal show. I think he's got the definite look for what he does.



I definitely agree with you that he certainly has the look for what he does. So very rock n roll.

**hands you a metaphorical 2 by 4* *
Try hitting him with this to knock some sense into him. 

It's really a shame that so many BHM are insecure, have low self esteem or at least low self image. Guess we, the FFAs, need to start a cheerleading squad for them. 

Anywho, lucky you  Hope he comes around.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jul 18, 2008)

CuriousKitten said:


> I definitely agree with you that he certainly has the look for what he does. So very rock n roll.
> 
> **hands you a metaphorical 2 by 4* *
> Try hitting him with this to knock some sense into him.
> ...



+1 for certain.


----------



## JiminOR (Jul 18, 2008)

Well, to be honest, he doesn't do a damn thing for me, but I bet his beard is tickly as all hell. 

What show does he do? I download a few metal podcasts, maybe I've heard of him?


----------



## CherryRVA (Jul 18, 2008)

JiminOR said:


> Well, to be honest, he doesn't do a damn thing for me, but I bet his beard is tickly as all hell.
> 
> What show does he do? I download a few metal podcasts, maybe I've heard of him?



Check out the black and white printed Tshirt he's holding up in the first picture  That's for his show, The Vault of Metal.

I don't think he's podcasting right now, but I have a feeling that will change soon.


----------



## Donna (Jul 18, 2008)

Raven reminds me of one of my favorite BHM, Jon Oliva of Savatage. I'll definitely be checking out his show next time I have an afternoon off from work.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 18, 2008)

CherryRVA said:


> Ok, my guy disagrees with me about the way he looks. He's about 6', close to 380, and I think he's fantastically handsome.
> 
> He on the other hand, thinks I'm nuts. He's a syndicated radio show host on the Internet. It's a heavy metal show. I think he's got the definite look for what he does.
> 
> ...



*I'll go with A/ fantastically handsome* :smitten:


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jul 18, 2008)

He's not my type, but he is handsome. And a rocker for sure.


----------



## That1BigGirl (Jul 19, 2008)

I gotta agree he's quite nice to look at. Not my dating type (I'm not a fan of long hair on men 99.999999% of the time, silly, I know) but he looks like one of my best friends who I think is devastatingly handsome... if he'd cut his hair. LOL


----------



## CherryRVA (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks for the comments/compliments. I'll let him know of the good things said about him. 

His show is in replays right now till September, but he'll be back in full force then. He's on there 6 hours a day live with music and interviews. He's also on AM in Long Island NY. He's joined up with something called "The Real Radio Show." Should be interesting 

As for the haircut comment, goodness.....I don't think he'll ever do that. LOL Honestly I'm not sure what I would think if he did. I've never seen him without it.


----------



## SilkyAngela (Jul 20, 2008)

I think he is very attractive! I'm such an extremist...I like very long hair or completely bald/shaven...in between is just bleh. I really like the leather and tats bad boy look too. :eat2:

So he's a DJ? Could you pm me some links to hear his show?


----------



## rabbitislove (Jul 29, 2008)

Introduce him to this board. Trust me, that "you only think that because you love me" idea will be out of his head..

because we sexually objectify fat men and love every minute of it.
(just kidding)
(unless they want to be sexually objectified)
(then we comply)


----------



## fat hiker (Dec 17, 2008)

CherryRVA said:


> Thanks for the comments/compliments. I'll let him know of the good things said about him.
> 
> His show is in replays right now till September, but he'll be back in full force then.



A BHM 'in full force' is always a good thing!


----------



## Love.Metal (Dec 17, 2008)

...can I just say...OMFG, you met Ralphie May?!?!?!? 

*jealous as heck*


I <3 <3 <3 <3 hiiiiiim.....

Anyways, oh, and yes, your man is adorable ;]
He'll figure it out, with lots and lots of reassurance from you, and maybe some time to reflect on himself and his good looks. 

Oh, but in case it doesn't work like that, the 2 x 4 might be a good option.


----------



## Esther (Dec 18, 2008)

He's definitely a babe in my books. I'm a little biased though, since I love long hair and leather as well


----------



## Uriel (Dec 18, 2008)

With no fear of sounding Gay ( I do live in San Fran, so jokes might fly my way...), he is a handsome fellow.

Of course, as a big guy with ong hair, P'raps I am just sticking up for my Metal brethren?

When I say him, he reminded me of the Abbott brothers (Dimebag and Vinnie Paul, both from Pantera). Does he ever get this from folks?


-Uriel


----------



## cammy (Dec 18, 2008)

Too scruffy for my taste - but cleaned up, he'd certainly turn my head!


----------



## Uriel (Dec 18, 2008)

Uriel said:


> With no fear of sounding Gay ( I do live in San Fran, so jokes might fly my way...), he is a handsome fellow.
> 
> Of course, as a big guy with ong hair, P'raps I am just sticking up for my Metal brethren?
> 
> ...



Damned typos...I meant Long hair, and I saW him, of course...

-Uriel


----------



## CherryRVA (Jan 28, 2009)

Uriel.....omg, that is too funny you say that about Pantera. The night we went to see Ralphie May, he had a friend of his as the opening act a guy named Billy Wayne. The guy was stoned as hell, cracking great jokes....and then looked down at us, cause they sat us in front of the stage and Billy Wayne said "I loved you in Pantera!"

And what makes it all so funny is....my guy was friends with Dime and Vinnie back in 97 (I think, i may be quoting the date wrong) when my guy was living in Houston and had a prolific business chauffering strippers around.  He takes the Pantera comparison as a compliment. I've actually seen this little piece of paper he has with their phone numbers on it. LOL He was extremely sad when Dime was murdered.

Love.Metal - 

Ralphie is funny as shit. He kept picking on us....calling my guy "Fat Jesus"...said my guy could be in a Capital One commercial with no costume on...and my guy (aspiring stand up comic) kept shooting one liners back at him just loud enough for Ralphie to hear...kept stopping Ralphie in his tracks. It was great! And at one point, totally joked me too! Ralphie had this new material about 80s hair metal and "finger banging" and he'd sing and move his hands in "interesting gestures". When he finally stopped, he laughed and said "I'll give you ladies a minute to compose yourselves, I know you aren't used to having a 400lb. man turn you on like that...." And for some reason, I looked at my guy and said "Nooooo...." And then Ralphie looked down at me and said "Well, except for you...." And everybody laughed!  Afterwards, we got a Tshirt, a DVD, and the polaroid and he signed everything for us.


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 29, 2009)

Very Handsome Cool looking guy!

I bet he would fin in well here!

I'm definitely gonna go check out his show now also~


----------



## CherryRVA (Jan 29, 2009)

Well, unfortunately, his show is off the air for a bit. "Real life" took over for awhile, things got a bit crazy and the show went off the air.

However, with our finances getting back on track and our living situation getting back on track, it looks like the show will be coming back in the near future. Hopefully by March at the latest.

He wants to re-vamp everything with the show....not changing it from metal, but more like how he does things, re-do the website, secure sponsors, etc.

He's been known to take long breaks, but he always comes back. Besides, with two metalhead girls in the house and one of us being a former online heavy metal dj (our girlfriend--she was one the ones he trained, if I remember correctly), he's got plenty of resources to help him out.


----------



## BHMluver (Feb 5, 2009)

It always amazes me when a BHM doubts a FA's attraction to him. I mean, shouldn't the appreciative reaction they see when they get all buck-naked for us should be proof enough? (Any of you gals ever get so hot you totally attack at that point? Yup, I thought so....) 

My hubby doesn't get it either; thinks I'm a freak for lovin' his girth. Then again, we don't have to always understand everything about the person we love - hell, I don't even understand why my brain is wired this way.

Your honey is hot to someone who is into the long-hair, heavy metal scene ....for me, that's just not my deal. However, his body is hot as hell! Truthfully, the major turn-on to me is personality and you can't get that off a picture.....however, you can admire the package. LOL


----------



## Molly (Feb 5, 2009)

I totally dig scruffy! He's a cutie-muffin! 

(Don't ask me why, but that phrase popped into my head when I saw the pic, and I had to say it!)


----------



## CherryRVA (Feb 6, 2009)

BHMluver said:


> It always amazes me when a BHM doubts a FA's attraction to him. I mean, shouldn't the appreciative reaction they see when they get all buck-naked for us should be proof enough? (Any of you gals ever get so hot you totally attack at that point? Yup, I thought so....)
> 
> My hubby doesn't get it either; thinks I'm a freak for lovin' his girth. Then again, we don't have to always understand everything about the person we love - hell, I don't even understand why my brain is wired this way.
> 
> Your honey is hot to someone who is into the long-hair, heavy metal scene ....for me, that's just not my deal. However, his body is hot as hell! Truthfully, the major turn-on to me is personality and you can't get that off a picture.....however, you can admire the package. LOL



I think his personality is hot too! Confindent, smart-ass, friendly, sweetheart, fierce, loyal.....all great things. :smitten:

I'll have to remind him of this thread. He's not on here, may have forgotten that I posted it, but it'll be nice to tell him somone said "His body is hot as hell!" today.


----------



## CherryRVA (Feb 6, 2009)

Molly said:


> I totally dig scruffy! He's a cutie-muffin!
> 
> (Don't ask me why, but that phrase popped into my head when I saw the pic, and I had to say it!)



LOL!!! Cutie-muffin!!!! That's awesome! Although I think if I called him that, I would have to forfeit my membership with the Virginia Metal Alliance....LOL


----------



## olwen (Feb 7, 2009)

Cherry, I feel like I've seen these pics before. Have you posted them before? If not then we might have a friend in common! 

In any case, he is a handsome dude and the long hair is a plus!! He's rock and roll, no, he's better than rock and roll, he's METAL! how can anything metal, not be hot? Seriously.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey Cherry - I'm in RVA, too. Just thought I'd say hi to a neighbor.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Feb 8, 2009)

I like the one where he's smiling.


----------



## Starsshine (Jul 10, 2009)

CherryRVA said:


> And just because there maybe some fans of his work here.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

